# 3 week old chick wobbling



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a dozen chicks about 3 & 4 weeks old that are kept inside. One of my 3 week olds is suddenly very wobbly today. I can't see anything physically wrong with her, she's eating and drinking ok. I think she's a Welsummer. Any ideas on what could be wrong ?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sometimes we never know what goes wrong with them. I would start with offering a chick feed/water mush . You may want to put some on your finger and smear it on the side of her beak. Hopefully you can make her a little piggy. I had a 3 wk. Old chick once that stopped walking. So I treated with food, (mush) and treated for coccidiosis. Mine that stopped walking didn't act sick, and may have just got dehydrated or looked like she was eating but wasn't eating. Or had cocci. Whatever, she got better and must be 2.

If a vet is not involved, my first steps are to cover the most common ailments. You may want to give vitamins, just not with the cocci med.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you feeding your chicks medicated feed or were they vaccinated at a hatchery?I would try to treat everybody for cocci,just ask the feed store people,they will know what you are talking about.If that's the problem it may save your chicks.If it's not the problem,the medication won't hurt them.If she is sick,you may want to separate her from the others and clean the brooder well to protect the other chicks.Good luck!!!!


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks for the advice ! I'll try that today.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

They're hatchery chicks. I've been feeding them a 22% mash, same that my feed guy feeds his chicks (300 usually). It's not medicated, so I'll go buy the medicated stuff today and get them on it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't bother with the medicated. It's not a cure, just a preventative that is not a guarantee.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I knew it wouldn't cure what's ailing her. I'm just hoping it'll help the others in the long run.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I agree with Seminolewind, medicated feed wont do anything for the chick. 
You stated that the chick is eating and drinking ok. What does her poop look like? In any case I recommend that you purchase Corid 9.6% liquid solution to treat as a preventative against cocci. Dosage is 10cc per gallon of water for 7 days. Make it fresh daily and fill your waterer(s) with the mixture, discard the rest. Corid is not an antibiotic, it is a thiamine blocker and wont hurt your other chicks if they drink it. It can be found in the cattle section at your feed store.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Thank you... I'll try that...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Are you feeding them starter food or just mash?They may not be getting the proper nutrition with just mash.They need extra vitamins,minerals,protein,calcium,etc to grow properly.When I buy hatchery chicks straight from the hatchery they are already vaccinated and then you feed them non-medicated food or,in my case,Purina Flock Raiser because my feed store sells only medicated starter.If you picked them up at the feed store they are probably not vaccinated.Vaccinated chicks can't eat medicated feed.Flock raiser supplies the necessary nutritional requirements for chicks.Not all chicken raisers do it the right way,some go for the cheap,easy way and in return have sick or dead chicks.Right now,nutrition is very important for chicks to mature into healthy adults which is about 6 mos old.They should be on starter feed for about 18 weeks.Good luck!!!


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I put them on the starter food yesterday along with the electrolytes & probiotic in their water. Miraculously, the chick with the problems is now just fine ! Her feet uncurled and she's walking normal now. I'm going to keep them on these things and see how it goes. Thanks !


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm so glad you found what worked so quickly. With chicks time is so short.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I know...I really was afraid is lose her no matter what I tried. So far she looks really good.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's great news!!!I'm happy to hear it.


----------



## chickenlover11668 (May 9, 2017)

What breed r they.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

Welsummer, Silver & Golden Lakenvelder, Gold - spangled Hamburg, Buff Orpington, Russian Orloff, barred rock, Black & Golden sex link & light Brahma is what I have left for the chicks. I have buff & barred rocks along with other varieties with my 32 laying hens.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Wow!!!Variety,I like that.I've tried a flock of 1 breed but it does not compare to a flock of several different breeds.


----------



## vmjllc (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the variety. I got mostly chicks that I don't already have for the breeds to see how I like the new breeds. I researched which were good layers and those were the ones that got pretty high ranks on longevity. The 2 breeds I already had that I got in chicks are ones I KNOW are good layers. The Russian Orloff I just love the look of, but they're supposed to be good layers too.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I like the looks of Cochins and a lot of my flock are Cochin or Cochin mixes.Cochins are poor layers but excellent setters and are a very docile bird.If you're going to raise chickens,you might as well have variety to look at unless they are all going in the freezer.


----------

